# Fbsplash + nvidia + consolas

## mwbalino

Sres

1. dmesg

TuXy ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 (root@TuXy) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #5 SMP Fri Oct 26 01:03:11 MDT 2007

Command line: root=/dev/sda3 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3 vga=0x31B  quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cfef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cfef0000 - 00000000cfef3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cfef3000 - 00000000cff00000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f2000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 851696) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1245184) 2 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1245184

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7C40, 0024 (r2 Nvidia)

ACPI: XSDT CFEF30C0, 0044 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP CFEFB780, 00F4 (r3 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT CFEF3240, 84C3 (r1 NVIDIA AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS CFEF0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET CFEFB9C0, 0038 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD       9 :Cool: 

ACPI: MCFG CFEFBA40, 003C (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: APIC CFEFB8C0, 0098 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 851696) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1245184) 2 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1245184

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   851696

    0:  1048576 ->  1245184

On node 0 totalpages: 1048207

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1844 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2099 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 833320 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 2688 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 193920 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

Processor #3

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

Processor #2

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfeff0000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at d0000000 (gap: cff00000:20100000)

PERCPU: Allocating 33384 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 1029339

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3 vga=0x31B  quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

time.c: Detected 2399.977 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Checking aperture...

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing software IO TLB between 0x58d0000 - 0x98d0000

Memory: 4043920k/4980736k available (3527k kernel code, 148428k reserved, 1440k data, 252k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4803.02 BogoMIPS (lpj=2401511)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

Freeing SMP alternatives: 28k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 16666508

Detected 16.666 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/4 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4800.07 BogoMIPS (lpj=2400035)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Booting processor 2/4 APIC 0x3

Initializing CPU#2

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4800.12 BogoMIPS (lpj=2400061)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 3

CPU2: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#2]: passed.

Booting processor 3/4 APIC 0x2

Initializing CPU#3

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4799.93 BogoMIPS (lpj=2399968)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

CPU3: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#3]: passed.

Brought up 4 CPUs

migration_cost=11,4513

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f1ffffff

mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent fixed MTRR settings

mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

mtrr: corrected configuration.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:0f.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC1] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA2] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 1 :Cool:  *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Generic PHY: Registered new driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfeff0000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: ea000000-edffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: efc00000-efcfffff

  PREFETCH window: ef900000-ef9fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:07.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: efe00000-efefffff

  PREFETCH window: efd00000-efdfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0f.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: efb00000-efbfffff

  PREFETCH window: efa00000-efafffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:13.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: ef800000-ef8fffff

  PREFETCH window: ef700000-ef7fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: ef600000-ef6fffff

  PREFETCH window: ef500000-ef5fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:15.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: ef400000-ef4fffff

  PREFETCH window: ef300000-ef3fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:16.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: ef200000-ef2fffff

  PREFETCH window: ef100000-ef1fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:17.0

  IO window: 5000-5fff

  MEM window: ef000000-ef0fffff

  PREFETCH window: eef00000-eeffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:18.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: eee00000-eeefffff

  PREFETCH window: eed00000-eedfffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:13.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:15.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:16.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:17.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:18.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 541k freed

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:13.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:13.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:13.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:14.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:14.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:15.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:15.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:15.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:16.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:16.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:16.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:17.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:17.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:17.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:18.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:18.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:18.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfeff0000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xeb000000, mapped to 0xffffc20002680000, using 10240k, total 14336k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Marvell 88E1101: Registered new driver

Marvell 88E1111: Registered new driver

Marvell 88E1145: Registered new driver

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:cb84 bound to 0000:00:11.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [AMC1] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:12.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:cb84 bound to 0000:00:12.0

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000109f0 ctl 0x0000000000010bf2 bmdma 0x000000000001f700 irq 21

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000010970 ctl 0x0000000000010b72 bmdma 0x000000000001f708 irq 21

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H62N, CL00, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3500630AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H62N  CL00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.1[B] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.1 to 64

scsi2 : sata_nv

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000109e0 ctl 0x0000000000010be2 bmdma 0x000000000001f200 irq 20

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000010960 ctl 0x0000000000010b62 bmdma 0x000000000001f208 irq 20

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.2[C] -> Link [ASA2] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.2 to 64

scsi4 : sata_nv

scsi5 : sata_nv

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001f100 ctl 0x000000000001f002 bmdma 0x000000000001ed00 irq 23

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001ef00 ctl 0x000000000001ee02 bmdma 0x000000000001ed08 irq 23

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:0b.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

firewire_ohci: Added fw-ohci device 0000:04:0b.0, OHCI version 1.10

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 22, io mem 0xefffe000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 21, io mem 0xeffff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

firewire_core: created new fw device fw0 (0 config rom retries)

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i2c /dev entries driver

coretemp coretemp.0: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

coretemp coretemp.1: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

coretemp coretemp.2: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

coretemp coretemp.3: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Microsft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 2.20 as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 2.20] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-1

input: Microsft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 2.20 as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 2.20] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[B] -> Link [AAZA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.1 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for AD1988, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA NVidia at 0xefff0000 irq 20

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

UDF-fs: No VRS found

VFS: Mounted root (jfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 252k freed

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c80

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: USB GSPCA camera found.(ZC3XX)

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_probe:4098] Camera type JPEG

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/Vimicro/zc3xx.h: [zc3xx_config:515] Sensor ID:12

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.09  Sat May 26 00:43:07 PDT 2007

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/Vimicro/zc3xx.h: [zc3xx_config:597] Find Sensor HV7131R(c)

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_getcapability:1215] maxw 640 maxh 480 minw 176 minh 144

usbcore: registered new interface driver gspca

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: gspca driver 01.00.18 registered

vboxdrv: Trying to deactivate the NMI watchdog permanently...

vboxdrv: Successfully done.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

XFS mounting filesystem sda5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda5

Adding 6433992k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:6433992k

2. xorg.conf

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    RgbPath     "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    ModulePath  "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "glx"

    SubSection  "extmod"

        Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "blank time"    "10"    # 10 minutes

    Option      "standby time"  "20"

    Option      "suspend time"  "30"

    Option      "off time"      "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Microsoft Comfort Wireless 6000"

    Driver      "keyboard"

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 5"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "microsoft"

#    Option     "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

    Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

#    Option     "XkbLayout"     "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Microsoft Wireless Mouse 6000"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "CorePointer"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/event3"

    Option      "Buttons"       "9"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option      "DialRelativeAxisButtons"       "6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Samsumg SyncMaster 245a"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Asus 8800GTS 640Mb"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    655360

    Option      "NvAGP"  "0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Asus 8800GTS 640Mb"

    Monitor     "Samsumg SyncMaster 245a"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth        24

        Modes       "1920x1200" "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

3. Instalados splash*

4. Bootea perfecto el splash con la definicion de 1280x1024

5. SI NO INICIO XDM, trabajo en la consola con FB perfecto y precioso

6. INICIO: startx, kdm o xdm y SE MUEREN LAS TT*, no puedo acceder a ninguna e incluso si mato el X (crtl+atl+back) tampoco puedo ver nada, el monitor queda como tarado con frecuencias

LCD SAMSUMG 245a 1920x1200 maxima resolucion

Trate de todas formas y busque por todos lados, pero no encuentro nada.

Algun superuser tiene una idea???

Marcel

----------

## gringo

no soy un superuser y a priori no tengo ni idea de cuál puede ser tu problema pero estaría bien saber si :

- todo funciona normalmente si no usas fbsplash ( lo digo porque creo que es raro que al saltar de un vt a otro la pantalla diga que no encuentra la resolución/frecuencia adecuadas).

- si esto te pasa tb. con el driver abierto nv (o con el driver nouveau este p.ej.)

- si pasa lo mismo con el último driver binario de nvidia disponible.

saluetes

----------

## mwbalino

Gracias por la respuesta

1. Todo funciona PERFECTAMENTE 

  1.1 SIN FBSPLASH y CON X

  1.2 CON FBSPLASH y SIN X

2. Tengo lo ultimo de nvidia instalado

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 100.14.09

      Latest version installed: 100.14.09

3. Me falta probar el driver de nv, pero si tengo que usarlo pierdo el 3D

Uso WIN y Virtualbox con acceleracion 3D....

Arranca todo perfecto pero cuando el XDM, KDM o STARTX arrancan se mueren las terminales

----------

## mwbalino

Con el driver NV funciona FBSPLASH + X sin PROBLEMAS

Definitivamente el driver NVIDIA es la causa del problema!

Como puedo hacer?

----------

## sefirotsama

Prueba d eeliminar xdm del inicio, y haz login manualmente (dices que eso va bien). Una vez hecho eso lanza tu entorno grafico manualmente y cuentanos que pasa... El cambio tiene que verse reflejado en ese punto a través de los logs, digo yo.

 *mwbalino wrote:*   

> Uso WIN y Virtualbox con acceleracion 3D....

 

Perdón que me salga del tema... pero... ¿¿¿¿virtualbox emula también el 3D????

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Prueba d eeliminar xdm del inicio, y haz login manualmente (dices que eso va bien). Una vez hecho eso lanza tu entorno grafico manualmente y cuentanos que pasa... El cambio tiene que verse reflejado en ese punto a través de los logs, digo yo.
> 
>  *mwbalino wrote:*   Uso WIN y Virtualbox con acceleracion 3D.... 
> 
> Perdón que me salga del tema... pero... ¿¿¿¿virtualbox emula también el 3D????

 

No... De hecho emula una placa de video virtual bastante viejita, si no recuerdo mal es una cirrus logic o algo similar a eso...

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

Juas que lastima... segurmante no exista todavia el emulador/virtualizador que emule 3D y que permita instalar hasefroch XP

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Juas que lastima... segurmante no exista todavia el emulador/virtualizador que emule 3D y que permita instalar hasefroch XP

 

No, habrá que esperar.

Hay soporte experimental en vmware. Y en este caso "experimental" quiere decir "experimental".

http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_vidsound_d3d_audience.html

El soporte de direct3d está a años luz del de wine, por ejemplo. Así que wine sigue siendo la mejor opción por ahora si consigues que tu programa ande con él.

----------

## mwbalino

Gracias por las respuestas:

1. Con VBOX podes jugar juegos 3D sin problemas (ejemplo NFS III y anteriores, FIFA 200, etc)

Y CORREN BARBAROS, la resolucion no es excelente pero pasas el rato.

2. Te permite instalar DIRECTX 9.0c sin problemas

3. Volviendo al punto

Entro en modo consola, lanzo X y a la mier... las consolas, si mato las X tengo que reiniciar.

En el momento que las lanzo, la imagen que esta arriba se deforma en multicolores lines por 1 s y entro a X sin problemas

CRTL+ALT+F* el monitor que colgado como problema de frecuencias.

Ni idea que pueda ser.

Otra mas: En VBOX no puedo hacer que reconozca la tarjeta de sonido, intente de todo, compilando y el binario, WinUpdate, manualmente, nada de nada, no tengo el driver de la tarjeta.

Alguna idea de esto tambien?

----------

